# any one watch eastenders who hates stella like me



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi does any one watch eastenders who hates that stella phill's girlfriend like i do.... i cant bear watching it i hate her what she is doing to that child ben is awful i want to jump in the tv and punch her face  in  sorry for the violence but veiwers want to complain about her the story that they have gave her is terrible 
treating a kid like that you never know the way the world is now there is that many loon's that could copy what she is doing 
we all dont know the way peoples minds work do we 
karen x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I think Eastenders are trying hard to portray a storyline which is topical and current.  Unfortunately, child abuse is often perceived as only being around physical and sexual abuse but emotional abuse of children is a very real problem.  Programmes like Eastenders and Coronation Street have a large target audience and are in a position to highlight important issues like this and so long as they do so responsibly then I think it has an important part to play in ensuring people have a well developed social conscience.

I think you'll find as the story progresses they'll start to put up a childline or NSPCC contact number at the end of the programme. 

I'm sorry you find it offensive hun, sadly though the reality is that for some children this is real-life.

Take Care

Amanda xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

You're right Karen it is.  I work with young people who are survivors of abuse for a living and yes it is a reality.  I think you have to try and look at it the other way though which is that programmes like this highlight the plight of children like this which raises public perception and does a lot to heighten awareness and therefore protect children.  It also raises the profile of charities like Childline and NSPCC, which can only be a good thing.

Axx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Karen i hate her too    I know just how you feel. Would be great for phil to catch her and sort her out ( cant put anything to violent might get told off   ) And i hate it when they drag out story lines too it gets boring lol


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I havent watched it for a while, but god even the way she talks does my head in   she talks like a right thicko!!! hope Phil sorts her out soon.  There was a thread on girl n boy talk a few weeks ago about the dawn may rob story line, personaly I find it entertaining and can't wait to find out what happens there but some of the girls were raging about the way May was protraid (sp  ) understandably of course.


----------

